# Mud Nats Headcount



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

OK guys it's only about a month away, time to start getting a head count.. As stated in the other mud nats thread some of us seem to want to camp together.. The big hill at the back of the campground by the "back gate" is the place (not far from the straight pit) and EASY to get out when time to go since we are right there at the gate.. Everyone please post up how many people are going to be in your group, how many campers, vehicles, trailers, and tents you will have coming, and when you will be getting there.. That way whoever gets there first can try and get a big spot for all of us.. Looks like we will be there early Thursday morning "Due to my work schedule".. We have three people, two bikes, and a 29' toyhauler coming.. And maybe one more person and his bike, he's suppose to let me know soon.. Some of our group backed out for whatever reason.. If you are going but don't want to camp with us and you have your own favorite spot post up where you will be so we can come by and say hi and enjoy a cold one with ya.. Gonna be a blast, can't wait !! Hey Tacoma, if I recall right you mentioned needing a place to crash, looks like I still have room for a few.. WOOOO HOOOO !!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

What ?? Nobody is going now ?? LOL


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ill be there but for some reason my dad.(the one driving) has his spot that he likes.


----------



## texasbrute (Oct 6, 2010)

*mud nats*

I'm going with aprox. 15-20 ppl. I don't know all the ppl but we are taking 4-5 campers, Don't know for sure where we are camping yet. Will get back and let everybody know. i'm pretty new to the forum, look forward to riding with whoever and drinkin sum cold ones.:rockn:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

poporunner50 said:


> ill be there but for some reason my dad.(the one driving) has his spot that he likes.


 Let us know where you will be so we can come by and say hello....:bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be there with a few guys. We have a hotel booked in Tyler...unless I get too drunk in which case I'll be crashing with you guys J2.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

We have 15-25ppl, 2-4 campers, 3-5 tents. One camper will get there Wed morning, my camper will get there Wed evening, and the rest will fall in from Thursday till Friday night... Ill pm you my contact info and you can just call me the day before and figure things out! And phree and polaris425 are going. whatever it takes!!!


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Kings brute and myself plan to show up late tues or early wed. Will have a popup camper and a 20' enclosed trailer..my first trip ...his second


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well after MONTHS and MONTHS of planning, eveyone in my group has backed out this year, the last one today.:thinking: I'm so freakin mad right now words can't explain it..:aargh4::aargh4: So, now I'm looking for someone, anyone, around this area that might want to go. I can't afford the trip by myself with gas the way it is so if I pull the camper there I need someone to split the cost. Splitting it in half helps ALOT. You would have a nice place to stay with bathroom, shower, and climate control. My camper will hold two big bikes with no problem. I was thinking of just throwing the bike on the back of my truck and take the ol' tent. But man that would be hard to do knowing I'm making payments on a camper and it's sitting at home. This about sums up what I feel like now knowing I might miss nats.:nutkick: LOL This would have made four years in a row going for our group.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

J2 we have a hotel booked, so your more than welcome to crash with us on a cot or whatever.

We'll be leaving out on Wed. morning.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

tacoma_2002 said:


> J2 we have a hotel booked, so your more than welcome to crash with us on a cot or whatever.
> 
> We'll be leaving out on Wed. morning.


 Thanks man. I'm weighing all my options right now to go. Are yall gonna just go to the park every day and then go back to the room at night or what ?? I have another buddy from Birmingham going with an enclosed trailer that I could stay with, but it would be crowded.. He's getting there the Sunday before. I might call Mark from Southern Ridge and see if I can crash with him and the Arctic Cat team. I don't wanna come across as a bum cause I'm not. It just costs alot to drag this camper around.


----------



## J C Gordon (Feb 28, 2011)

Man J2 that sucks. We will be to the left up against the woods as ya come up the road to the hill your talking about. We will be there sunday afternoon, as we are regulars and live just up the road. My dad has a Cyclone 5th wheel and I have a Black motorsport, both toyhaulers. Hope ya find someone to split the cost with and your able to make it. Later JC


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aight this is the head count that I have right now.

5 campers
27 people
22 bikes

Yea, thats how we roll. LMFAO
Thats going to suck trying to keep that many bikes together
Oh and most of us are leaving Thursday morning, be there by lunch.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

everybody talking about Nats makes me sad... i cant take off work long enough to go....:crying:


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be there with one mabey two. Haven't been over there before Planning on getting there early Wednesday. We'll be camping somewhere or another.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I want to go but I dont know if I will. I'm not too fond of sleeping in the truck and I am not sleeping in a tent with all those drunks riding around. lol


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

As of right now we have 4 campers, around 30 people and i think everyone has their own bike plus an extra or two. I myself will be bringing a good old 420 for backup... Keep yall eyes out for us. We will be wearing shirts that say Cajun Water Boys!!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Col, I know I don't have any room in my camper and I can't speak for anyone else but if you wanted to tent camp we will be set up with enough campers you can get in a spot that you don't have to worry about getting ran over. lmao Come out to the shop sunday and maybe we can find you a place to stay.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

J2! said:


> Well after MONTHS and MONTHS of planning, eveyone in my group has backed out this year, the last one today.:thinking: I'm so freakin mad right now words can't explain it..:aargh4::aargh4: So, now I'm looking for someone, anyone, around this area that might want to go. I can't afford the trip by myself with gas the way it is so if I pull the camper there I need someone to split the cost. Splitting it in half helps ALOT. You would have a nice place to stay with bathroom, shower, and climate control. My camper will hold two big bikes with no problem. I was thinking of just throwing the bike on the back of my truck and take the ol' tent. But man that would be hard to do knowing I'm making payments on a camper and it's sitting at home. This about sums up what I feel like now knowing I might miss nats.:nutkick: LOL This would have made four years in a row going for our group.


 No takers ?? Come on someone wants to go. LOL


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

J2! said:


> No takers ?? Come on someone wants to go. LOL


We are going. Just a few hours south of ya.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> Col, I know I don't have any room in my camper and I can't speak for anyone else but if you wanted to tent camp we will be set up with enough campers you can get in a spot that you don't have to worry about getting ran over. lmao Come out to the shop sunday and maybe we can find you a place to stay.


I'll probably stop by Sunday but I doubt I'll be able to go to Nats. Still have to pay taxes and that stupid ticket.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

We'll be leaving Wednesday afternoon around 4 pm from Creole,LA. 2 bikes, 2 people in a tent. This is our first time going. Looking for suggestions on where would be safe to set up a tent and not get ran over. Thanks.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

14 bikes backed out in 2 days. i just got fu**ed out of a ride there. so i cant make it this year. :aargh4:


----------

